
Safari to snub new security certs valid for more than 13 months - throw0101a
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/20/apple_shorter_cert_lifetime/
======
throw0101a
This is only for newly issued certs:

> _The policy was unveiled by [Apple] at a Certification Authority Browser
> Forum (CA /Browser) meeting on Wednesday. Specifically, according to those
> present at the confab, from September 1, any new website cert valid for more
> than 398 days will not be trusted by the Safari browser and instead
> rejected. Older certs, issued prior to the deadline, are unaffected by this
> rule._

Digicert statement:

* [https://www.digicert.com/position-on-1-year-certificates/](https://www.digicert.com/position-on-1-year-certificates/)

They're not really against the idea, but it seems that Apple made an
unilateral decision.

